# Nerite snails?



## Amber (Apr 7, 2012)

I have nerite snails which of course are not supposed to reproduce if fresh water. My salt is a teaspoon per gallon 75 gallon tank. As some of u may have read, I was convinced I had managed to have Barnicles reproduce in my tank, now I'm not so sure. I am pretty certain after, looking up what the snails eggs look like, that the are nerite snail eggs.

Has anyone had this happen? I thought they had to be in pure brackish water. I havnt seen any hatch. Do any of u know if perhaps they can't hatch.... I just thought they couldn't reproduce at all in that salt content....

I could post a pick but am not sure how using a iPad? If anyone can give me tips on that feel free to pm me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Even though they don't reproduce, doesn't mean they don't lay eggs. Nerite eggs look like sesame seads but will not hatch in fresh water. Aquarium salt isn't the right type to cause brackish so it won't cause them to hatch.


----------



## Amber (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a turtle in the tank so I use table salt non iodized. Is this going to make a difference?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Nerite snails are are actually quite a large group of snails, some of which do breed in fresh water. However Nerite snails most commonly available in the aquarium trade only breed in brackish water. Zebra nerites for example breed in brackish water but even though the eggs can be hatched in brackish water they can be very hard to raise because they start as larvae without shells and raising them would be on a skill level with raising SW fish or shrimp. Do you know what kind of nerite you have?


----------

